# CNC router controller



## robotdigg (Apr 27, 2010)

How do you control you CNC router?
Any ideas?


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

robotdigg said:


> How do you control you CNC router?
> Any ideas?


What do you mean "control your CNC router"? Do you mean the axis movement or the speed of the router?


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi Tiger, what make of CNC router do you use?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Computer software 

Think of it like a big map and every dot has a address the software tells the router to go to that address and plunge down to a point and so on and on...


=======



robotdigg said:


> How do you control you CNC router?
> Any ideas?


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

mach3 --you buy it oncew and its lifetime updated under 170.00


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

Windows Xp PC with parallel port on the mother board to a
Gecko G540 to nema23 steppers (2 slaved on Y, one on X, and one on Z)
Post processor software I run is Mach3
My 2.2kw Spindle is controled via modbus RS485 (ran in Mach as well) to a VFD


----------

